# Unstable CPU?



## burrell (Feb 13, 2010)

I got my athlon Quad 620 @3.5Ghz with an FSB of 270 x 13 multiplier.

I ran Prime 95 for 6 hours, everything is fine, but as soon as i start to fold, after about 30-60 mins, the PC freezes and needs a hard reboot!

Any ideas?

Burrell


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU


----------



## burrell (Feb 13, 2010)

<<<<< "My System"


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

check the gpu pcie frequency is set at 100


----------



## burrell (Feb 13, 2010)

Yeh, it is.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

2x2gig sticks or 4x1 gig sticks? Is the default memory timings and mhz set to run 1066? Should be 5-5-5-15 or 6-6-6-18


----------



## burrell (Feb 13, 2010)

Don't know if it is "solved", but i have lowered OC to 3.2, everything is fine now, thanks your your help.

BTW

2x2. is set to 5-6-6-16, at 1000Mhz (With new OC)


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

did you set the memory at the manufacturers recommended setting? i.e 2.0v


----------

